# transmission malfunction



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"Spontaneous Restarting" - it may be temperature related, or load related.

Does the transmission do it after a certain sequence of events? If so, if it's something you can replicate, it might be worth just driving over to the dealer, when you know you can make it do it, and then taking a tech/advisor for a ride and showing them.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

At 25K on a 2018, it should still be under powertrain warranty. Take it to a Chevrolet dealership.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> At 25K on a 2018, it should still be under powertrain warranty. Take it to a Chevrolet dealership.


I think that was mentioned in the post - they "couldn't replicate it" - the infamous dealer wording.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I think that was mentioned in the post - they "couldn't replicate it" - the infamous dealer wording.


Oops. I just skimmed the original post. Lol


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Auto stop start can be disabled. Try doing that every time (using the shift lever method) and see if the problem reoccurs. They could be related.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 9-speed transmission is relatively new to GM's lineup, and it's entirely possible there are updated calibrations released for issues. It is worth asking them to check.

If it only happens under certain conditions (e.g. cold start, accelerating up a hill) - tell them, or leave the car with them so they can check under those conditions.

Even Toyota updated their transmission software several times when their 6-speed/4 cyl transmissions kept destroying torque converters.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Captainzero10 said:


> I bought a 2018 Cruze diesel hatchback (automatic) last December. It's starting to exhibit malfunction that manifests as occasional lurching into 2nd gear and engine rev'ing with no provocation. At 25k miles I wouldn't expect to see this kind of behavior from the car but internet search has produced evidence that it's a known problem with Cruze transmissions. I'm thinking I either have to dump this thing and get a Toyota Camry or get an extended warranty as the dealer I bought the car from couldn't duplicate my experience and there's no stored data in the system. The auto stop function has also begun to malfunction with spontaneous restarting at traffic lights instead of cutting out and staying off until resuming travel like it's supposed to.


Can you capture other data around when you see the transmission issue? Cold engine or hot? Cold outside or Hot? Up or down hill, accell or decel.. etc. It would be helpful to have more data to try and assist in a solution, ALSO if you can detect the patterns when it happens, you can try to have the dealer replicate that issue and then they would have a reason to get GM to pay for a warranty fix, if needed. 

As to start stop, there are many variables that trigger an engine restart, the taking foot of brake is but one reason. The time since stop can lead to a restart (I think might be 2 minutes), they battery voltage dropping can cause a restart, if you are using AC, that can cause an early restart. I suspect the Start Stop is working as designed, and perhaps hitting one of many reasons to restart early. In any case, it can be disabled by going to L9 mode. The 2019's actually got a button to diable the start stop feature. 

I have 2 cars with this transmission, one at just over 25k, the other at 11K. Please keep us up to date as you dig into this.


----------



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

Captainzero10 said:


> I bought a 2018 Cruze diesel hatchback (automatic) last December. It's starting to exhibit malfunction that manifests as occasional lurching into 2nd gear and engine rev'ing with no provocation. At 25k miles I wouldn't expect to see this kind of behavior from the car but internet search has produced evidence that it's a known problem with Cruze transmissions. I'm thinking I either have to dump this thing and get a Toyota Camry or get an extended warranty as the dealer I bought the car from couldn't duplicate my experience and there's no stored data in the system. The auto stop function has also begun to malfunction with spontaneous restarting at traffic lights instead of cutting out and staying off until resuming travel like it's supposed to.


My 2017 Gen 2 diesel revs high sometimes, when I first start out, engine cold, when it shifts at 20 mph. It only does it 1 time and then it shifts normally.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

st1100man said:


> My 2017 Gen 2 diesel revs high sometimes, when I first start out, engine cold, when it shifts at 20 mph. It only does it 1 time and then it shifts normally.


My 2017 does the same as yours, everytime it is cold. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

This trans likes to hold higher rpms especially when there is a slight decline.


----------



## Captainzero10 (Oct 16, 2018)

Captainzero10 said:


> I bought a 2018 Cruze diesel hatchback (automatic) last December. It's starting to exhibit malfunction that manifests as occasional lurching into 2nd gear and engine rev'ing with no provocation. At 25k miles I wouldn't expect to see this kind of behavior from the car but internet search has produced evidence that it's a known problem with Cruze transmissions. I'm thinking I either have to dump this thing and get a Toyota Camry or get an extended warranty as the dealer I bought the car from couldn't duplicate my experience and there's no stored data in the system. The auto stop function has also begun to malfunction with spontaneous restarting at traffic lights instead of cutting out and staying off until resuming travel like it's supposed to.


----------



## Captainzero10 (Oct 16, 2018)

transmission behavior is generally across the board in that it does it randomly and not related to any particular conditions or at start up. it apparently likes to stick in shifting from 1st gear into second and either lurches into gear or rev's up wildly before shifting. had it to local chevrolet dealer and got nowhere. auto stop will abruptly restart without stopping when coming to set of lights etc. and brake is fully engaged.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I just received notification of a recall related to the automatic transmission... may not be related to your issue though GM recall number is N202313440


----------



## Captainzero10 (Oct 16, 2018)

spaycace said:


> I just received notification of a recall related to the automatic transmission... may not be related to your issue though GM recall number is N202313440


it's a recall on the "start stop accumulator system". related to possible teansmission leaks.


----------

